# New forum, training, et al.



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

A pac-NW forum! Thanks, francois!

I'm happy to announce, too, that in addition to my loyal Basso fixie, I've got my lovely new geared bike all set to go...here's a tiny picture of it. (Most of the pictures I have are >150k, so I can't link 'em directly here.) I referenced the upcoming build in the retro/classic section, but, now that I have it, and the weather in Portland's turning up, I'm going to be starting some serious training here soon. I have aspirations to race, but I've never ridden pacelines, with groups, et cetera. I'm trying to find a 'training partner,' another person whose dedication probably exceeds their experience, to go on frequent training rides with, and perhaps some people to work on pacelines with. I'm kinda leery about seeking out a 'team' or anything like that, on account of how much of fred I'd be. Anyone know anyone that'd like to ride?

About the new bike:

It's a 1999 Schwinn Paramount built by the now-defunct Match factory in Washington. Reynolds 853 lugged steel, Chorus 9 speed gruppo, Pave saddle, Thomson post and stem, Zero pedals. Training wheels on it are LBS-built 32-spoke Velocity rims over Daytona hubs. 

Came in at 19.25 lbs (before cages, computer, lights), which is pretty good, I think, for a steel frame, steel fork, training-wheeled bike. It's lighter than my fixie, even.

You can't tell it from the photo, but that's not the right fork; the previous owner of the frame had parted ways with the original, for some reason, and installed a carbon one. My LBS guy FOUND the original fork, and a set of NOS decals (some of the few in existence for this short-lived version!) and it's being overhauled right now, and will be reunited with the frame in short order. 

In my limited experience, this thing rides absolutely wonderfully.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Bum around some of the bike shops, most have group rides at regular times during the week. Did you ever check with your school to see if you guys have a cycling club?


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

That does seem pretty light for lugged steel. I know the Puget Sound area has the Cascade Bicycle Club, but I don't know of any for Oregon. You would be fine at most team training rides, they generally don't expect race-quality individuals to show up.


----------

